# Welcome to the Newbies.



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 14, 2003)

I dont belive I remember a thread like this existing before. I figured id give one a jump start.

Welcome to all the new people joining the ENworld Forums. I hope you enjoy the community here.

Feel free to make your first (or second) post here and say hi!





(This is not an OT post, hrmf)


----------



## jrients (Sep 14, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> I dont belive I remember a thread like this existing before. I figured id give one a jump start.
> 
> Welcome to all the new people joining the ENworld Forums. I hope you enjoy the community here.
> 
> Feel free to make your first (or second) post here and say hi!




Howdy!

(Not quite first or second, but close.)


----------



## Harlock (Sep 14, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> (This is not an OT post, hrmf)




No, but likely in the wrong spot as it isn't really General RPG Discussion.


----------



## ConnorSB (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks for the Welcome Arthur. I've been surfing here annonymously for some time, so I'm quite a newbie, but I finally got a shiny username!

Connor


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi newbies


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 15, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Hi newbies



Oh n00bs, dont forget. You can also join the Enworld Member Gallery, among other fine Galleries run by Myself, Djeta, or Bloodsparrow.

Feel free to join the fun and post.


----------



## WizarDru (Sep 15, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> Oh n00bs, dont forget. You can also join the Enworld Member Gallery, among other fine Galleries run by Myself, Djeta, or Bloodsparrow.
> 
> Feel free to join the fun and post.




heh.  You know, Arthur, some of us still think of you as a noob.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 15, 2003)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> heh. You know, Arthur, some of us still think of you as a noob.




hey, i started posting 4 months after you.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 15, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> hey, i started posting 4 months after you.




There _were_ boards before this one


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 15, 2003)

This is a wonderful thread, but it needs to be wonderful in the correct forum. If it's about the boards and our members, it's Meta... and away we go.

Oh, and hi, new members! *waves*


----------



## Crothian (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm a Lurker....just not a very good one.....


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 15, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> This is a wonderful thread, but it needs to be wonderful in the correct forum. If it's about the boards and our members, it's Meta... and away we go.
> 
> Oh, and hi, new members! *waves*



i doubt very many noobs read the meta forum


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 15, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> i doubt very many noobs read the meta forum




Maybe we can direct them to it, with a few mentions in other threads.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 15, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> i doubt very many noobs read the meta forum




That just heightens the excitement and challenge of providing individualized, specific greetings when we see a new member. Not only do we have the fun of a live and interactive scavenger hunt, we get to keep threads in the correct forums!  

*Public Service Hijack:*  Remember, folks, posting in the correct forum _isn't_ optional or conditional, and it's even more important now that the number of displayed threads have been reduced to save bandwidth. Many thanks.


----------



## BSF (Sep 15, 2003)

Arthur, I understand what you are saying about people not necessarily looking here in Meta.  However, it is the correct forum.  Maybe the description of the forum could be modified to sound a little more interesting?  If you just look at the description, it sounds deadly boring.  

Alas, I don;t have any wonderful thoughts on how to make it sound more like a forum everyone should be checking each day.  

Thoughts from anyone else?

Oh, and hello to all the new Members at EN World.  I'm glad you are here!


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 15, 2003)

I hate that term, newbies... n00bs...

Reminds me of all the hours I spent Freshmen/Sophomore year of Highschool (actually, up until I discovered DnD in December of Sophomore year) playing First Person Shooters. I remember I made some kind of rules-system involving what to do about that term...

Anyway, welcome to the boards, anyone who finds this thread. Check out the Play by Post camp if you will, it's the Talking the Talk and Playing the Game forums.


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 15, 2003)

*Great Thread Idea !!!*

How very thoughtfull of you ArthurQ....Buku Brownie Points for you !!!

A Big Hello to all you New ENWorlders. This Community is one of the most friendly I have encountered on the Internet and the Administrators and Moderators are always happy to help if you have problems or get stuck tring to post something.

Enjoy.


----------

